# Just got 6 young rabbits =)



## jarvisqh (Apr 9, 2012)

and a pair of adult lionheads          were gunna start raising  rabbits


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Apr 9, 2012)

Cool! What breeds are the 6?

I just got my first bunny 2 weeks ago... She is a Mini-lop X Flemish!


----------



## jarvisqh (Apr 10, 2012)

2 are dwarfs and one is a dutch  ...  im not sure on the others lol   one is solid black  one is brown and one is white with gray ears and nose  she has pink eyes


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 10, 2012)

They sound adorable!


----------



## jarvisqh (Apr 10, 2012)

ill have to go down and get pics of them tomorrow for every one   along with the goats .. and horses .. lol


----------

